# CALIFORNIA BURL AND FIGURED SLABS AND BLOCKS



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I am new to your site and thought I would share that I am a wood sculptor msbryant.com and due to the economy, I am selling off some of my black walnut burl and figured slabs.

The wood has been out of the ground in burl or log form for 8 yrs so, when cut some has moisture to it.

All end grains are waxed on all wood.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you have an inventory available online? Pictures maybe? Also.. looks like you have some evidences of injection attacks on your site..


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Dan,

No inventory online just sculptures. I cut the burls and figured wood when I can, I presently have around 70,000 lbs of burls and many tree trunks , none longer than 5ft and my saw will only cut a max of 32inches wide.

I tried to enter pictures ,but obviosly it did not take.

Burl (nice burl) 4.50lb

figured walnut 8.00 brd ft


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Days like today, I wish I was a turner. Don't suppose you're east coast?


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow like a kid in candy store. Mon why can't I have all of them. Nice.


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, we are in Oregon!

just a ups delivery away, so you can be a turner!!!

or better yet a sculptor of fine wood(see pic)

MSB


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Oregon is fine for shipping blanks, but nice big slabs?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

give me some sizes and I can get a quote from ups frieght! Although shipping has gone up they give me a good rate delivered business to business and if you dont need a lift gate it would be about 70 dollars less? I have shipped many things out east that were Big and fragile… slabs would be wrapped with cardboard and strapped to long pallet… ok, going to go cut up a 900 lb burl while its nice….

thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I might have to hold off for now.. at least until I get a few more projects finished up. I'll keep this topic favorited in case you need to liquidate or I have some openings.. Just out of curiosity.. is that a full size step ladder in the background of the picture above?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, I have just looked at your website. Wonderfull sculptures I must say. I just thought you might like to know your site may have been messed with somewhat. The pics are fine but there is numerous mentions of anna farris`s nipples and some random text .


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Thankyou! The web folks are working on web?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Would you happen to have any burl caps around?


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Roper, I do have caps, mostly the 10-20 lb range

everrybody else thanks for welcoming me!! its been a fun day between work and Lumberjocks!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You've done some great work and have some outstanding wood. Welcome to Ljs


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

If you can fit ones in a large flat rate box I will take some off your hands.


----------

